# Lange Pfadnamen ?



## d4k4 (24. März 2003)

Tschuldigung für die dämliche Frage, aber wo kann ich unter WInXP Lange Pfadnamen aktivieren/deaktivieren ?
Thx im Vorraus.


----------



## dfd1 (25. März 2003)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist das vom Dateisystem abhängig. FAT16 ist auf 16 zeichen beschränkt, Fat32 auf 32 und NTFS auf viel mehr.  

Angaben aber ohne Gewähr.


----------



## dfd1 (25. März 2003)

*Hab mich geirrt*

Hab was gefunden, was zwar nicht wirklich die Frage beantwortet, aber dennoch interessant ist:

*FAT (File Allocation Table)*
Von Microsoft entwickeltes Dateisystem wird in MS-DOS und Windows95 eingesetzt.Die ursprüngliche Länge der Dateinamen 8+3 wurde in der Erweiterung VFAT(Windows95 b) auf 256 Zeichen erweitert. Das in Windows 98 eingesetzte FAT32kann bis zu 4 GB große Dateien verwalten. FAT16 kann dagegen nur 2 Gigabytegroße Partitionen verwalten
In einer gesonderten Datei (FAT) steht, in welchen Sektoren der Festplatte sich welcher Teil einer Datei befindet. FAT unterteilt die Festplatte in gleichgroße Blöcke.
FAT fragmentiert die Festplatte sehr schnell da die Blöcke verteilt auf die Festplatte geschrieben werden.

*NTFS (NT File System)*
NTFS wurde von Microsoft speziell für Windows NT entwickelt. Es ist noch sicherer und stabiler als HPFS aber leider auch etwas langsamer. Ebenso wie HPFS bietet es die Vergabe von Zugriffsrechten. Dank NTFS kann eine Partition über mehrer Festplatten verteilt sein.
Ähnlich wie FAT gibt es unter NTFS eine MFT (Master File Table). Diese gibt Auskunft welche Datei in welchen Sektoren steht.

Solche Infos zu HPFS, ext2, NFS oder 64-bit Journaling Dateisystem findet ihr in diesem PDF.


----------



## d4k4 (25. März 2003)

hm also ich hab ntfs

also es geht darum, wenn ich ein programm instalieren möchte, kommt die meldung, das lange pfadname deaktiviert sind. ich dachte da mehr an ordneroptionen oder so?


----------



## goela (25. März 2003)

Siehst Du überhaupt im Explorer lange Dateinamen? Wenn ja, dann würde ich behaupten, dass das Installationsprogramm oder das Programm selber nicht WinXP kompatibel ist!


----------



## d4k4 (25. März 2003)

also in den ordnern selber seh ich die längeren dateinamen


----------



## wackelpudding (25. März 2003)

*systemsteuerung | system | erweitert | umgebungsvariablen*.
dort die system- und die benutzervariablen für *TEMP* und *TMP* so anpassen, dass der pfad nicht ellenlang ist.
*TEMP* und *TMP* als systemvariablen dürften *%SystemRoot%\Temp* zugewiesen bekommen haben, was auch ausreicht. also einfach die benutzervariablen auf *%SystemRoot%\Temp* ändern. fertig.

[dürfte helfen, weil das Anno&nbsp;1602-setup, glaube ich, diese fehlermeldung ausgibt, wenn man es unter Win2000 oder XP installieren will.]


----------



## d4k4 (25. März 2003)

ne sorry geht auch nicht


----------



## d4k4 (10. April 2003)

hab endlich die lösung gefunden 
in der registrierung local machine -> system -> current control set -> control -> file system -> NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation auf 0 oder 1 je nachdem


----------

